# JT goers are BACK :D



## mentos_007 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice to see you again here  actually I've seen only MD but I hope others came back too  MD, you haven't done anythinig with others, have you??? 

Ok, so now tell us please, what gossips about us, those who stayed here to take care of tpf, you have spread there


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

all i can say is it involved :

whipped cream

midgets

spatulas

and birthday cake.


thats all i can say :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 22, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> all i can say is it involved :
> 
> whipped cream
> 
> ...



I see you are keeping quiet about the cactus.
It's not been dull here, either.
Mentos and I frolicked naked in a field and there was a civil war with high casualties in the Collectors Corner. Arty revealed he wore lipstick and Terri has been made the queen of an obscure South American tribe who worship the Polaroid.
You miss so much when you go away.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

i would consider the term "petrified" pretty accurate to describe my feeling on the airplane. but hey, thats what dramamine is for right? so i arrive in ontario, california...not canada...sorry mike.  i walk down the escalator and meet face to face with an old friend for the first time. photogoddess. she was trying to be dodgy and hide in the corner, but i plucked her out of the crowd just like that. cause im that good...

we hug like long lost pals and quickly set off on our journey to the desert! i noticed the mountains and the palm trees, and the strip club billboards, and i was having a great ole time!!! we stopped at a del taco and i ate some fries.  

finally making it to JT, i come face to face with alison, star, chase, aubrey, mike and jeff. i want to be the first person to say this...

ive never felt so at home as i did when i first met these people. im positive that if we all lived in the same city, we would have offers for a sitcom pilot very very quickly. 

The weather wasnt so hospitable at first, but it warmed up just in time for me to hump the cacti and what not  We had a ton of fun climbing up the hills by the campground and taking pics...even on a cloudy day with no color. the goddess even showed me how to use my bronica! bonus! us easterners quickly found out that time zones are a real thing, and not to be messed with...so we were asleep at 8pm :lmao:  :lmao: 

the next days gave us more hiking.to which my response a quarter of the way up was "screw this". and i walked back down to hang with jeff and aub... by that time the voods was with us and it would only be a matter of time before he was singing "Adult" campfire songs while being blasted with 25 MPH winds.  

anyone wanna take over?


md


----------



## ferny (Mar 22, 2005)

I want to hear details!!!
Who lost the strip poker? Who feel asleep and rolled into the camp fire and was laughed at for running around with a sore arse? Who got ravaged by the wildlife?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

me and star tried to hunt down the kangaroo rats..does that count?

i got a special birthday hump from someone...im not naming any names, but a picture might surface eventually..


i think jeffcanes can safely say that he has an entire new arsenal of sayings and phrases to use back home


----------



## Alison (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah yes, Aubrey taught him some great southern lines to use  

Can I just say that The Aggies are the sweetest people I have ever met?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

ill second that!!!! the aggies rocked!

md


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

oh yeah....three words to always remember...



BACON FRIED BACON...




yeah boy.

md


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2005)

It was a great time and I enjoyed every moment!  

I actually snapped very few photos on this trip.  I was just enjoying the company more than anything


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

awww...you say the nicest things to all the girls.... :lmao:  :lmao: 



md


----------



## Chase (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, let's see....what can I say about the trip??

First of all, it was awesome to find out that every person turned out to be exactly what I had hoped they would be. You never know what reality holds when compared to how a person can portray themself to be online, so I was very happy to find no surprises. I already knew Tammy, Michael and Chad in person, so I knew the trouble I was in for there , but the rest were new faces, even if I already considered them friends. It really was an amazing group of people!

I think the biggest surprise to me was just how comfortable things were right from the start. If a stranger walked up to our campsite, I have no doubt that they would have been fooled into believing we had all known each other for years. 

Ok, moving away from the people...what else should I cover? Weather was less than ideal, but not terrible. The weather definitely didn't cooperate in terms of photography, but at least it wasn't uncomfortable out there (well, most of the time at least). Matt got attacked by some rainwater the first night and a few of us almost blew away in our tents another night, but in some ways it all just adds to the adventure. 

We found some great locations, met some great people, and forged some great friendships. What else could one ask for?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

boobs. :lmao: 



md

i think im up for some pic posting tonight...so stay tuned!


----------



## Chase (Mar 22, 2005)

You should have worked your magic on the freckled ranger girl!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You should have worked your magic on the freckled ranger girl!



my magic? haha...your talking about the funky smell i had by the end of the trip? that sure was magical...  



i still say ceno should have been there, that would have been magical enough. :hail:  :hail:


----------



## Chase (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, Ceno would have been a nice addition...especially for you!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Yeah, Ceno would have been a nice addition...especially for you!



WOOT. :greenpbl:  :greenpbl:  :greenpbl: 


md


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to hear you all had a good time.

While you guys were having fun down there, it's been snowing constantly up here.  About 1cm/hour today.  That's an inch every 2 1/4 hours.  But hey...as long as you all had fun.  

So where is the next meet up?  I vote for the Canadian Rockies


----------



## Chase (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice idea, but I'm leaning more towards tropical. Who's up for Florida?!?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

key west. booya.


----------



## Alison (Mar 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Nice idea, but I'm leaning more towards tropical. Who's up for Florida?!?



Me. And the guy next to me too.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm SOOOOO sad I missed out!!!  You all sound like you had so much fun!!!  I'm glad you had fun, but I wish I coulda been there!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 22, 2005)

Someone should start a "Joshua Tree Trip" thread in the Themes forum for all the great pics I'm sure you guys took.  Show us the pictures!!!


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey...That's a good idea!!! Do IIIIIIT!

Kmattsfish... I didn't know you knew there WAS an offtopic section!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Kmattsfish... I didn't know you knew there WAS an offtopic section!



I rarely make it down this far, but I check it out every once in a while


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 22, 2005)

well welcome back everyone
i will absolutly be able to go if it is in flordia


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 22, 2005)

i missed you matt


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 22, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> i missed you matt




dear god woman where have you been, i missed you terribly.     :blushing:  :blushing: 


md


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2005)

Why not a UK joshua tree? or do we smell to much this side of the pond?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 23, 2005)

how about an Oz-tray-leah trip?


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 23, 2005)

I vote for the Hot Rod Power tour in Milwaukee :mrgreen: 

Glad to see you all back in one piece  Good stories. I want more!


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Why not a UK joshua tree? or do we smell to much this side of the pond?


You can set up tents in the fields next to my house...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You can set up tents in the fields next to my house...



lol
you probs live near me 

Heh would be fun, but I wouldnt be allowed unfortunatly...


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

I was talking to the American users who would come over. And all the others as well. Not you though, Dan. No, we wouldn't want you....
:twisted: :mrgreen:

Actually, it'd be great if we all met up at a massive music concert. One which has lots of different bands playing over a weekend.


----------



## errant_star (Mar 23, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You can set up tents in the fields next to my house...


 
Is no one going to make the joke about Ferny pitching tents??? :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Is no one going to make the joke about Ferny pitching tents??? :mrgreen:


That's slipped me by. You've lost me. :scratch:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2005)

im definately coming with a camera if ferny is pitching a tent


----------



## Corry (Mar 23, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> I vote for the Hot Rod Power tour in Milwaukee :mrgreen:
> 
> Glad to see you all back in one piece  Good stories. I want more!



THAT WORKS FOR ME!!  I can make it to Milwaukee..in fact, I'll be there on May 3rd!!  It think it's May 3rd...sometime in early May.


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, now I'm getting worried that "pitching" means something else in America! :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2005)

pitching a tent=having a male moment in your pants    


md


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

ahh... *covers up status with hands*


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

Hang on. I just picked up on this after I clicked send..



> pitching a tent=having a male moment in your pants





> im definately coming with a camera if ferny is pitching a tent



Have you stolen my pink valour gay jumpsuit?


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2005)

> Have you stolen my pink valour gay jumpsuit?


Oh, I was wondering when you'd notice that it's gone.  I stole it the same day I stole your hat.   I thought it looked better on me.   :mrgreen: 

I can let you borrow it, though, if you have a party coming up or something.       I'm not completely heartless - geez!!! :x


----------



## ferny (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh terri! You've stretched the chest out. It's all misshapen now. It's a mans item, not a woman's. You may as well keep it now. I look like Robert Paulson in it.


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh....!    My bad.    :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Oh terri! You've stretched the chest out. It's all misshapen now. It's a mans item, not a woman's. You may as well keep it now. I look like Robert Paulson in it.




bob. bob had ***** t*ts.




classic ferny....i got this mental image and it was frightening... :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 23, 2005)

gosh.. I see you HAD a great time there  I wish I had been there... so when's european meeting? maybe july in italy??  I'll be there


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2005)

*My JT Story....*
Well, my (and Malachite's) part started early with shopping for the food & drinks (lots of those) and preparing the motorhome and the camper trailer for the trip. We got everything ready and Chase, Mrs. Chase aka Star, Alison and Hobbes came by to pick the motorhome up Wednesday night. We've known Chase and Star for a while but it's always a pleasure to see them. What a great feeling to finally get to meet Alison and Hobbes. Even though it feels like I've known them forever. They were still blurry eyed from a cross country trip but it was obvious right away that they are awesome people.

Thursday morning Malachite took the truck and trailer out to JT while I picked up Matt from the airport. I was trying to be stealth and hide when he came down for his luggage but he saw me right away. I've been friends with him for so long but had never actually met him before so I was a little anxious. It was so comfortable and nice having him there. Just like having my little brother finally come home.  :sillysmi:  Grabbed his luggage and headed out for JT ourselves. It was a long trip but I pointed out some things he probably doesn't see in South Carolina like snow capped mountains behind palm trees.  Popped a little Metallica into the CD player and talked for a while and sang along a little to pass the time.

We got to JT and met the rest of the crew. The Aggies really are two of the nicest people I've met. None of us knew what to expect but Jeff Canes is an awesome guy. He fit in with us wierdos perfectly.  As everyone else said, the weather wasn't nice but it wasn't horrible either. Overcast, windy and chilly but at least we were there with good company. We did some hiking, picture taking and eating. We drank too much Friday night and Chad and I paid the price Saturday morning but it was all good fun. We celebrated Matt's 25th birthday Saturday night with a big cake and some Goldshlager shots right out of the bottle. Voods was a ton of fun as usual.   Malachite has some snapshots that will make a great collage of the official TPF drunkards. :lmao: Hopefully none of them surface here on the forum and blow all of our pristine reputations.  

All in all, an AWESOME trip. I can't wait for the next TPF get together. :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all,
For those of you who don't know me, I'm friends with Tammy aka Photogoddess. This is "offically" my first post. (I've been a silent observer for awhile.) 
I had met Chase, Star and Michael previously and I have talked to Matt on the phone. As for the rest of the JTers, I new them only by name. I was a late arrival at JT. After four hours of "typical" So. Cal. traffic, I was greeted with open arms by Matt. I have to say everyone I meet that night was very welcoming(it may have been something the drinks!). Thanks Matt, Chad, Allison and Jeff! I think I startled Aubry the first time I met him the next morning, sorry about that. Lastly, the Auggies are great.
Everybody has pretty much sumed up the weather, but I have to say it was definately an "unforgettable" trip.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2005)

im sorry, do we know each other? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 



welcome aboard the happiest forum on earth!!!!!!




MD


----------



## andycarnall (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm well jealous of you all, sounds like you all had a great time.

UK meetup is a very good idea - I'm just about to change jobs, which will mean (among many other benefits) that I no longer have to work weekends.... more time for photogrpahy and meetups.  bring it on

Artemis - where are you based?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like you all had fun. Wish I could have gone out but the timing was just a little off. I look forward to seeing pictures.

And don't worry MD, they have creams for that rash.


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 23, 2005)

OKay...here's the group shot from JT.

Hopefully I can get all this straight in naming.  Starting on the back row, from the left: 

Aggie Zach, Voodoocat, Chase, MDowdey, Donald (Photogoddess' son), Malichite.

Front Row from the left: Aggie Jess, Traci, Star, Me, AlisonPower, Photogoddess, Jeff Canes.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 23, 2005)

very strange to see this because it's like although (i've) never met you, i know you're family.  hard to put in words actually.


----------



## Chase (Mar 23, 2005)

well, what can I say, we're a strange bunch! 

I hope we can add a lot more people to the picture next time out!


----------



## havoc (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, you guys had a blast! It is so nice to see the group picture of you guys to put faces to the names. Chase I thought you were older LOL I hope you guys sticky this just so all the new TFP'rs know what a fun group you are. Because this is really what this forum is about. A buch of great friends with a common hobby. I have been AWOL for awhile but hope to join in the convos again soon. Maybe next year i could join ya, looks like too much fun to pass up for a 3rd time. LOL


----------



## Chase (Mar 23, 2005)

Older?? hmmm how old were you thinking?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Older?? hmmm how old were you thinking?




60 sounds about right :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


i mean no way!!!!!!

md


----------



## havoc (Mar 23, 2005)

You know what Chase, I honestly don't know LOL, just older


----------



## havoc (Mar 23, 2005)

OMG CHASE! I NEVER KNEW YOU HAD A TREE GROWING OUT OF YOUR HEAD!!! HOBBES THE SAME TREE IS GROWING OUT OF YOUR SHOULDER, AND ZACK ITS GROWING OUT OF YOUR HEAD TOO!! ARE YOU TWO SOME KIND OF SIAMEZE TREE TRIPLETS? MD YOU GOT CHASE'S FOLIAGE STUCK IN THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD! OMG THIS IS A SUPRISING TURN OF EVENTS. STANGE THINGS ARE AFOOT AT THE TFP!


----------



## Corry (Mar 23, 2005)

Holy crap, you mean Chase does exist??? You mean you have PHOTOGRAPHIC EVIDENCE???


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Holy crap, you mean Chase does exist??? You mean you have PHOTOGRAPHIC EVIDENCE???



Yes, but how do we know that actually is Chase, and not some hired double?


----------



## Corry (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooooh...you bring up eeenteresting points grasshoppa!


----------



## Alison (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, actually we paid a guy from the campsite over to be in the photo for the Dodgy Admin's spot :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 24, 2005)

Alison - you weren't supposed to let that detail out of the bag. They were supposed to "believe" that is really Chase.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 24, 2005)

I am shocked and appalled - you get that huge bunch of photographic talent together in one place and when they take a group photo they *still* manage to get a powerline in shot.

(Who is the tall spiky one at the back?)


----------



## ferny (Mar 24, 2005)

Almost all of you look different than I thought you would. Some of you like nothing I've seen before! As in not as I've seen you, not as in horrible. Malichite is the only one who looks like I would have thought he would. Erm, not woken up yet so excuse writing here. I guess this is what you all look like on a normal day. Without thinking about lighting, poses and other junk.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 24, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Almost all of you look different than I thought you would. Some of you like nothing I've seen before! As in not as I've seen you, not as in horrible. Malichite is the only one who looks like I would have thought he would. Erm, not woken up yet so excuse writing here. I guess this is what you all look like on a normal day. Without thinking about lighting, poses and other junk.


I was thinking the same thing.... haha


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 24, 2005)

Now that's the scariest bunch of criminals i've ever seen.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone else notice the strange lack of cameras in that photo?


----------



## Alison (Mar 24, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else notice the strange lack of cameras in that photo?



 I have an excuse, mine was on the tripod taking this picture 



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> Some of you like nothing I've seen before!


That's likely due to the lack of showers  :lmao: 



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> (Who is the tall spiky one at the back?)


That's Joshua!  :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah I notice the lack of cams too  strange . And hmm I expected something else  I mean you all look completely different that I thought! that must have been because I never visited self portraits theme  ok ok I recognized MD  but never mind. You see when I saw the shot I felt as if I knew you all. I wish I could be there with you. And what annoys me the most is the fact that it is not very probable that I will meet you at all. It is so upsetting but I'm glad I could see your photo where so many, lets say, my "virtual" friends are gathered. And I'm really happy you had a wondeful time there... Matt honey... have you sent me something???


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2005)

haha...yes maam..im gonna get you a print of that picture!!!!

and some other ones that you might like.


----------



## havoc (Mar 24, 2005)

Digital Pimp hard at work LOL...


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2005)

i saved the real juicy ones for ceno :hug::  :hug::     :hail:  :hail:


----------



## malachite (Mar 24, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I can get all this straight in naming.  Starting on the back row, from the left:
> 
> Aggie Zach, Voodoocat, Chase, MDowdey, Donald (Photogoddess' son), *Malichite*





			
				ferny said:
			
		

> *Malichite* is the only one who looks like I would have thought he would.


Other than the fact than you guys can't spell, I guess it's nice to be noticed (I think) It's easy to look like anyone when your description reads as common as a Chevy truck.

Malachite = 6' tall, brown eyes, brown hair, 177lbs (according to the big scale at the grocery store) So generic you might as well put a big ACME sticker on me


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 24, 2005)

malachite said:
			
		

> Malachite = 6' tall, brown eyes, brown hair, 177lbs (according to the big scale at the grocery store) So generic you might as well put a big ACME sticker on me


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ferny (Mar 24, 2005)

> Other than the fact than you guys can't spell, I guess it's nice to be noticed (I think) It's easy to look like anyone when your description reads as common as a Chevy truck.


I blame Aubrey. I copied and pasted from his post. Good news though, Word picked up on it. I just ignored it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't need an excuse.  Everyone here knows I graduated from High School in South Carolina.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 24, 2005)

When out to California early and stayed longer to see the Sierra Nevada range. So I just got in this morning (3/31) on a red eye. Dropped my color MF off at the lab. Return home to download my digital shots and could not find my digital wallet. OMG!! I have filed lost & found reports with the airports and car rental. But, I know they are history. That the bad news, but it gets better.

I got to the campsite about hours or so before Photogoddess and MD arrived. It was easy to find because of the tripod garden. I add my too. Honestly it usually takes me a lot of time to become conformable around people. But, Everyone was very friendly (Some friendlier that others LOL). Absolutely would meet up with them again and I hope they fell the same way.

PS: If you are in the Vegas airport and double your money on the video poker machine quit.


----------



## John E. (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry to heat that Jeff, that really sucks lossing  your wallet.

Good story guys and gals, sounds like ya all had a blast.


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 25, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i saved the real juicy ones for ceno :hug::  :hug::     :hail:  :hail:



Damn Matt, does it mean I have to share you with Ceno?  that might be intersting... Ceno which part of MD do you want??


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Damn Matt, does it mean I have to share you with Ceno?  that might be intersting... Ceno which part of MD do you want??




I'm actually jealous of MD, how have I sunk so low? :razz:


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2005)

_Love_ the group shot!!        :thumbup:   But I've seen pics of you all before...am I the only one who could have named everyone without the L to R?   Well, ok, except for Traci and PG's son, and I would have been guessing about Jeff.       But everyone looks so familiar, like a gathering of neighbors.   

You all look cold and dirty, and I _still_ would have loved being there too.


----------



## Chase (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome back, Jeff! You have absolutely earned yourself a standing invitiation to all future meet ups!

Sorry MD got SO friendly with you!


----------



## Alison (Mar 25, 2005)

Jeff!!!! I'm so sorry to hear you can't find your digital images  Hopefully someone will find it and they will find their way home. I'm glad you had taken some film as well so you'll still have some photos. I was wonderful to meet you, and I'm glad we had a chance to get to know each other a little better. Chase is already gearing up for a Florida trip next year, so hopefully we'll see you again soon!


So, here's our story:

We left out of Boston on Wednesday afternoon, it took 1.5 hours to find a parking spot because they closed several of the lots. Then, our passenger side window wouldn't go up but after Aubrey took the door apart we got it to stay semi-up at least. The flight was long but uneventful. Chase and Star met us at the airport, which was odd because though we talk daily we haven't seen many photos of them. So, we get off the esclator and this woman starts walking toward me and I realize it must be Star :mrgreen:  I realized that I had left my sunglasses (prescription!!) on the plane and we filed a report but never heard back. We headed out to pick up the RV and then stopped at Denny's (must have been about 2am our time) for some food. 

The next morning we finished up the essential packing (and a trip to the store for munchies) and headed out to JT. I have to say that Star's truck ROCKS and we had a great time riding out there together and stayed in touch with the RV folks via CB radio. I was amazed by the California landscape, the mountains were much bigger than I imagined and the desert, while barren, had a unique beauty to it. We took some photos that afternoon and like Matt, headed to bed early because jet lag hit us full force at about 8:00pm. 

The next day we went and did some exploring and realized that the weather didn't care we had travelled 3000 miles, it was still going to rain and be chilly. Chad arrived mid morning and it was great to have everyone together. Aubrey and I took a hike later on that day up one of the hills in our campsite and had a great time just looking out over the valley and watching some wildlife. 

On Saturday we went to go explore an old mine, but Chad, Matt and I wussed out about halfway up the trail and turned back to meet up with Jeff and Aubrey. Still, the view was great and it was fun to heckle drivers trying to find a spot in a very full parking lot. On the way back the sun broke through and I think that was when the full beauty of the desert hit me. Watching the sun hit the Joshua Trees and create stunning shadows on the rock formations was amazing. We stopped at a dam and got some of the best photos of the trip. 

On Sunday we headed back to LA and Chase and Star were gracious to show us around LA. We were typical tourists and even hung out the window of the truck to get photos of the Hollywood sign. Chase kept shaking his head and mumbling "tourists" :mrgreen:.  I loved the desert and the friends we met up with there, but having that extra day with Chase and Star was a great experience. We ended up at the Santa Monica pier and took a stroll through the shops on a street lined with trees lit up with white lights. The musicians were great and we got some kick ass Jamba Juice to end the night. Then it was back to Chase's for a little dip in the hot tub....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

On Monday morning we left early to head back to the airport. LAX was a zoo and the security line was about 4 hours long (no joke!). They were pulling people out of line 1/2 hour before the flight and bringing them in through the staff security point. Our flight had been overbooked and when we got to the gate area we heard the announcement that the flight was leaving and if we weren't there in 1 minute our seats would be given away. So, we ran.......must have made a funny sight with our camera gear, carry ons and jackets trying to make it in time. By the time we got there the doors were closed and they let the last two people on the plane. So, we made arrangements for a later flight and Chase was gracious enough to come pick us up and we got an extra day in LA :thumbsup:  We decided to surprise Star and go out to lunch with her. We hit in the back of the truck and she didn't notice a thing until she spotted Aubrey in the back, poised with the camera to catch her expression :mrgreen:
We had a great day with Chase, did some shopping and then just relaxed. We ended up having dinner with Chase and Star and going back to the airport (again!). This time there was no line and we caught the red-eye back to the East coast. 

I finally sorted through my images and will have a few to post later this weekend. It was a great trip and I look forward to next year! Hopefully Florida will be warmer


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 25, 2005)

hahah do tou know what I noticed!?! Tha all of you pay more attention to what you were doing alone or with your partner or in a small group rather that the whole JT meeting  ok it's time to tell the truth ... you know... alc... and other crazy things you DID there  

Scott can I have a part of you too? As well as MD's?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Scott can I have a part of you too? As well as MD's?



Heh, any part you want


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 25, 2005)

REALLY!!!??? woow cool  when can we meet?


----------

